# PrayForParis



## Ban (Nov 14, 2015)

(If this is not considered the right place for this thread than i will delete it without any problem. I just wanted to send my condolences to all you wonderful people in case you were affected.)



Hello everyone. I don't want to remind everyone of the horror that has occured in Paris. I know some people who come from Paris so now i a worried for them and hope that they didn't know anyone who died. I just want to say that i hope noone in this wonderful forum was in Paris at the time or had people that they know there. I hope Paris manages to stand strong and united against the barbarians that call themselves IS. Paris and by extension France has been the symbol of progress and enlightenment for centuries. If Paris falls than that is not just a loss of innocent human lives, but also the greatest ideological loss in modern times. Stand strong France, stand strong humanity. People of all paths of life unite. Vive la France


----------



## Nagash (Nov 14, 2015)

As a paris-born French who is living away from his country in this dreaded times, I am shattered.

Let us weep for the dead, the wounded and the grieving. And let not fanaticism divide our people, but give us strength in face of adversity.

We will prevail in the face of fear.

Thanks for your kind words Banten; warms my heart.


----------



## Ban (Nov 14, 2015)

Nagash, I wish you all the strength to power through this horrific time and i wish all your friends, family and fellow countrymen the same. We can't know what will happen in the future, but i believe France and Paris will continue as it always has and that a time of peace will follow once the dust settles. 

I wish you good luck friend.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Nov 14, 2015)

My heart goes out to the families and friends of the victims.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Nov 15, 2015)

This is just tragic. And worst of all there seems to be no good solution to solving the underlying problems. Just...tragic. This whole damn thing.


----------



## Miskatonic (Nov 15, 2015)

Brian Scott Allen said:


> This is just tragic. And worst of all there seems to be no good solution to solving the underlying problems. Just...tragic. This whole damn thing.



You seriously believe there is "no good solution" to solving the underlying problem? 

What do you believe the underlying problems is? Other than Muslims committing acts of murder in a foreign nation with lax border policies and a government  obsessed with forcing incompatible cultures to exist in the same space?

But then again I guess saying that makes me a Nazi, xenophobe, Islamophobe.


----------



## Miskatonic (Nov 15, 2015)

Banten said:


> Nagash, I wish you all the strength to power through this horrific time and i wish all your friends, family and fellow countrymen the same. We can't know what will happen in the future, but i believe France and Paris will continue as it always has and that a time of peace will follow once the dust settles.
> 
> I wish you good luck friend.



The dust isn't going to settle with how things are. Look forward to more of this in the future.


----------



## Devor (Nov 15, 2015)

Please, I know that this attack is heartbreaking, frightening and enraging, but this isn't the appropriate place or time to let our frustration turn political.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Nov 15, 2015)

I apologize, I fired the opening salvo and I would edit my post if I could, but alas I can't. In any event, this really is tragedy and it's disheartening.


----------



## Ban (Nov 15, 2015)

If anyone should apologize than it is me. I shouldn't have brought up this event on this forum but i was simply worried for my french friends, acquaitences and members of this forum. Paris is a giant city with many inhabitants so my feelings might have been irrational but i decided to make a thread just in case anyone was personally affected.

So please excuse me and let's go on Unless ofcourse someone wishes to express their concern in which case you are absolutely free to do so.


----------



## Tom (Nov 15, 2015)

It was not your fault, Banten. We have a right to discuss such topics on this forum, as long as we behave with sensitivity to others and human decency. You were simply saddened and concerned for your friends, and other people joined you in your grief. Politics have no place in a discussion devoted to mourning a tragedy, and never should. I believe our over-eagerness to lash out instead of grieve is symptomatic of a farther-reaching sickness in our culture. 

I have friends in Paris too, and I'm just as concerned as you are. Though I knew it was highly unlikely they were among the victims, when I first heard the news all I could think was that they were either dead or wounded. It's so crippling to be far away and unable to do anything when something like this happens. I don't pray, but I will be keeping Paris in my thoughts and close to my heart.


----------



## Nagash (Nov 15, 2015)

Banten said:


> If anyone should apologize than it is me. I shouldn't have brought up this event on this forum but i was simply worried for my french friends, acquaitences and members of this forum. Paris is a giant city with many inhabitants so my feelings might have been irrational but i decided to make a thread just in case anyone was personally affected.
> 
> So please excuse me and let's go on Unless ofcourse someone wishes to express their concern in which case you are absolutely free to do so.



I for one was really touched by your concern, friend.

Don't apologize for being compassionate.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Nov 15, 2015)

Banten,
No apology necessary. You're only asking to pray for the victims and your friends in Paris.

I don't disagree with any of the thoughts shared on this thread, and that includes Devor's post. Let's just stick to expressions of empathy on this thread, please.


----------



## Miskatonic (Nov 18, 2015)

Banten said:


> If anyone should apologize than it is me. I shouldn't have brought up this event on this forum but i was simply worried for my french friends, acquaitences and members of this forum. Paris is a giant city with many inhabitants so my feelings might have been irrational but i decided to make a thread just in case anyone was personally affected.
> 
> So please excuse me and let's go on Unless ofcourse someone wishes to express their concern in which case you are absolutely free to do so.



No need to apologize for anything. Don't regret showing empathy, it's one of the best traits humans have.


----------

